# My display 300liter (65 gallon?) tank



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum, so a small introduction of myself first.
My name is Jeroen, i'm live in The Netherlands, i'm 30 years old, married and have 2 sons (4 and 2 years). I've been keeping and breeding dartfrogs for about 12 years. My favorites are the Tincs of wich i have bred quite a few species a few years back.
Now that we have kids i have had to downsize to only 1 display/show tank.

Since we use the metric system here in Holland i had to use a online calculator for the gallons and inches, so could be a bit of.

The dimensions of the tank are 100cm high (about 3 feet) , 60cm wide (about 2 feet) and 55cm deep. Its a vertical tank.

For lighting i use a Solar Raptor 70watt HID flood lamp (5000K) and 2x 30watt PL lamp (3000K)

Plants are:
A few different Neoregelia small hybrid forms
Begonia Schulzei
Begonia bipinnatifida
Ficus spec. Colombia
Davalia bullata
Microsorum diversifolia
Pleurothallis yucatanensis 
Restrepia trichoglossa
Javamoss

It houses 2 D. Tinctorius Citronella of about 4 months old

Enjoy, and if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

That tanks is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

WOW that is a very nice tank. I like how you have 3 sides done up


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very very nice! For me it is a 5stars viv!


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks all!

I found out that 1 gallon is 3,8 liters and not 4,5liters, so my tank is about 79 gallons


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice vivarium Jeroen and welcome to the forum. I'm working on a tank about the same size as yours. I have a few questions if that's okay.


How exactly is your vivarium ventilated?
Do you use any fans? 
What are the temperatures inside and outside the vivarium?
Do you have any problems with the 70w Solar Raptor being too hot?

Thanks.


----------



## Mildster (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice! Since it is a large vertical tank the Tincs could be complemented with some Ranitomeya if you want some additional life in the upper parts.


----------



## Medic1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow!! Love this tank! The vertical nature of it is fantastic. I'd love to do a display like this!


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

@ ChrisAz
The tank has a ventilation slit under the front window and a slit on top of the tank (about 10cm wide).
Because of this you have a natural draft, because the hot air rises from the lamps it pulls in air from the slit under the frontwindow. This works great.

There is a van installed which blew hot air into the tank, but this dryed out the tank to fast, so i'm not using that anymore.

The bottom of the tank is about 24 degrees celsius and about 28-30 near the top. The bottom is a false bottom made out of Epiweb with an aquariumheater for the water.

The solar raptor does get hot but it is about 5cm from the glass, so no problem there.

@Mildster
In the upper parts of the tank i have a Phelsuma Quadriocellata. I forgot to mention that in my first post.


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Got some new broms. A Neoregelia Hybrid (small)


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome tank Jeroen!


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

This weekend I found a super nice tiny orchid at a local shop, Pleurothallis Grobii. I couldn't resist this tiny one, it was love at first sight .
A small 5ct coin next to it for comparison.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this tank before! It really looks great!

I think you're going to like the grobyi. It is a great little orchid that flowers easily and is surprisingly hardy, too. I really like mine 

John


----------

